# How high is too high ?



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How high is too high for a ND ? 
I have things for the girls to climb on but I need to re arrange some of it because i think it may be too high for my little Yosi.
She can get on these things from a stand still but im afraid if she gets butted off by one of the others , she could get hurt...

Opinions please ?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Our "moutains" can be pretty high. We've had the goats leap right off of them, but usually we have a table set under it so they have a step down instead of jumping right to the bottom.


----------



## jdv123 (Nov 12, 2012)

Love that mountain woodhavenfarm. That's awesome! Gives me an idea now.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow Woodhaven, that's awesome! What well loved goaties you have.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

We do love our goaties very, very much  My dad enjoys building those playscapes, and we keep trash picking and adding to them.


----------



## GoatsLive (Jul 1, 2012)

I keep everything at 4 feet or lower myself. When my girls were little, they would climb way up in an old oak tree in their pen, sometimes 20 feet off the ground! Made us nervous to be sure! Now that they're full grown though, they've had no interest in doing that any more fortunately. Love your mountain!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

wow love the design. I'll have to think some more and modify the height. I have one doe who easily jumps almost 4' straight up but she is bossy and pushes everyone around. goatslive, that's crazy I probably would've freaked seeing them that high (although I have seen pics of wild areas where they are all crowded high like a bunch of birds).


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I LOVE that WHF!! Wanna send your dad here to build some for me?! LOL!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I think about 5' would be about the highest i'd go.


----------

